# Parallels et Ubuntu !!



## Pharmacos (3 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé ubuntu via parallels et je me trouve devant un problème:

Lorsque j'éteinds ma machine virtuelle, je tombe sur un écran noir et non sur l'écran de lancement de parallels.
Par contre quand il s'agit de windows, tout va bien.

Ensuite, je n'arrive pas à avoir une bonne résolution d'écran, faur il installer des plugins ou des maj ??

Merci beaucoup,

Pharmacos


----------



## whereismymind (4 Décembre 2006)

Je ne peux pas répondre a ta première question, ceci dit a propos de la résolution sous Ubuntu, le problèmes vient peut etre du fait que les Parallels Tools n'existent que pour Windows. (Je n'ai jamais testé sous Nunux)


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Décembre 2006)

Yes les parallels tool n'existe que pour windows.....


----------

